# Long-term partnership between BMW Motorsport and ZF enters the next round



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Munich (DE), 29th April 2014. BMW Motorsport and ZF, one of the world's leading automobile suppliers, have extended their long-term partnership. ZF will once again be involved as Official Partner in the 2014 season when the eight BMW M4 DTMs do battle for points and victories. Among other things, the ZF logo will be there for all to see on the doors of the SAMSUNG BMW M4 DTM, which is driven by Maxime Martin (BE) this season.

"BMW Motorsport and ZF enjoy a close relationship, which stretches back several years," said BMW Motorsport Director Jens Marquardt. "ZF is a big name in the automobile industry, and an important and reliable partner to us - in the DTM, and beyond. We are pleased to continue our strong and successful partnership in the 2014 season."

"BMW and ZF enjoy a long-term partnership - not only in motorsport, but also through cooperation on the development of production cars," said Dr. Stefan Sommer, Chief Executive Officer of ZF Friedrichshafen AG. "When BMW made its extremely successful DTM comeback, we were on board as a partner and supplied the clutches to all the DTM cars. We are pleased that ZF will be even more prominent on Maxime Martin's BMW M4 DTM this year, and wish BMW Motorsport all the best for the coming season."

ZF is not only represented as a partner of BMW Motorsport in the DTM, but also in the new BMW M235i Racing Cup class, which sees BMW drivers and teams go head to head in the BMW M235i Racing within the VLN Endurance Championship. "The ZF 8HP production gearbox, which is designed for use on the racetrack, is further emphatic proof of just how well suited our road car products are for use in a racing environment," said Norbert Odendahl, Managing Director at ZF Race Engineering.


----------

